# Moebius Mummy Completed



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well after a month or more I finally have completed the Moebius Mummy. It was a fairly easy kit to build but depending on the level of detail you want to go to paint it, it can be quite a work intensive kit. I have to say I went to quite a bit of detail and am pretty happy with the results. I used a number of different techniques and spent a lot of time on the finishing. Anyway, take a look and let me know what you think.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Pretty good.:thumbsup:


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Very nice and looks like it was well researched too!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

That's very well done! Detailing is very complimentary, coffin has great metallic tones. Well executed!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

That is just sweet.......... Fantastic paint job, I'm very impressed.........:thumbsup:


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

golly bob howdy!

http://www.hark.com/clips/hjlwswtmdk-golly-bob

although i am not a huge fan of the movie, i must say this looks fantastic! i can't begin to imagine how much time it took to detail the mummy's tomb/sarcophagus that way. i would be proud to display a model of such detail on my shelf. bravo.

t


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Looks great! This one is a challenge with all the colors. You picked a nice palette.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool paint job Bob, excellent detail work on the sarcophagus!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Bob, I started on my Mummy. Have him put together and he is all puttied. Now I'm putting up the sarcophagus. Using both Squadron green and Apoxie Scuplt. I still have the do the back of the sarcophagus. And the Aztek came today. I am going to try to follow the painting color chart except I'm going to add the blue like you did. Lots of work.


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Beautiful job, Bob. Hat's off to you for your attention to detail. You must be a really patient man to paint everything on that sarcophagus!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: Wonderful job! You can be very proud of it! I might just tackle mine next year! :wave:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments everyone, after the effort put into this one they are truly appreciated. I will say there was a huge amount of detail work on it and a lot of thought about what colors to use. Now while the detail work was extensive, I did it all by hand other than masking the bands on the head piece, it was more tedious than difficult. I used Vallejo miniatures acrylics and also Citadel and the Detailer washes for some of the indentations. I used Citadel washes to do the hieroglyphics on the stone work and brushed them on like paint to get a faded color effect which I thought turned out pretty good. Anyway, I am also pleased with the results. Hope you have fun with yours Chinxy, it does end up being worth the effort.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Bob,

I almost missed your post...this turned out GREAT!!! 

Love the color choices too! Nice work!

MMM


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Beautiful work, Bob!! Lots of details on this kit and yours looks great!! - Denis


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Bob, I love this, the variations of the gold tone's are wonderful. the Mummy looks just right!


----------

